# Which dosing ring/funnel?



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm looking for a dosing ring and wondered if those who use them can give me some recommendations.


----------



## urbany (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi, take a look at this: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?48756-eBay-Blind-Shaker-%A312


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Before I got a Norvin ring (sadly now out of production) I used a cut down yoghurt pot. It may do you for the short term until you find something more substantial.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi @urbany, yes I've seen that, people are using it as a small doser hopper. I need something far less tall so that it will fit under outlet on my grinder.



urbany said:


> Hi, take a look at this: https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?48756-eBay-Blind-Shaker-%A312


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Here's an option... I have one and it works well.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F173651033122


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Before I got a Norvin ring (sadly now out of production) I used a cut down yoghurt pot. It may do you for the short term until you find something more substantial.


It's a shame isn't it?









I'm using a coffee-to-go cup without its bottom. Not the nicest sight (plus you can't clean it too well), but works until maybe there comes something more longlasting along the way...


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks @HowardSmith, I've seen these, they look like a copy of the 'Intelligent Dosing Ring -IDR' and wondered if they worked as well, I'll try one.



HowardSmith said:


> Here's an option... I have one and it works well.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F173651033122


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Obidi said:


> Thanks @HowardSmith, I've seen these, they look like a copy of the 'Intelligent Dosing Ring -IDR' and wondered if they worked as well, I'll try one.


You better charge your phone mate!









Seriously, would be cool if you could post your experience with this thingy! Thx in advance


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Obidi said:


> Thanks @HowardSmith, I've seen these, they look like a copy of the 'Intelligent Dosing Ring -IDR' and wondered if they worked as well, I'll try one.


Works perfectly & you get full coverage side to side in the basket as it sits on top & not inside the basket...

Fits into my PF holder on the Mignon too so perfect.


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Just to add to Howard's post - Costas of Sweden uses the IDR (Intelligent Dosing Ring) and I believe he swears by it.


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

I've got one of these: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/coffee-grinder-dosing-funnel-58-mm-coffee-catcha-catcher-/172380169236?hash=item2822a8a414

Fits my 58mm Gaggia classic portafilter nicely.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Cooffe said:


> Just to add to Howard's post - Costas of Sweden uses the IDR (Intelligent Dosing Ring) and I believe he swears by it.


I actually think it is COS who made the originals.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Has anyone experienced with funnels that allow tamping with the funnel still in place?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

HowardSmith said:


> I actually think it is COS who made the originals.


Yeah I think you're right - they look really neat. Personally I've had one 3D printed which works just as well! Also because of a significant lack of 54mm accessories...


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

PPapa said:


> Has anyone experienced with funnels that allow tamping with the funnel still in place?


Before someone asks.... The IDR does not allow you to tamp through it...


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

I have the following 3d printed funnel, https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1611828

Obviously cannot tamp through, produces a flat level bed with a tap or two depending on the bean's being used, give it a spin, then a spin with an ocd, then tamp job done, sounds a faff but really isn't unless you have a que of 20 or more, , flat and even, can't remember the last spritzer...although that might be an age thing 

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=430988


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

********** said:


> I have the following 3d printed funnel, https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1611828
> 
> Obviously cannot tamp through, produces a flat level bed with a tap or two depending on the bean's being used, give it a spin, then a spin with an ocd, then tamp job done, sounds a faff but really isn't unless you have a que of 20 or more, , flat and even, can't remember the last spritzer...although that might be an age thing
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=430988


Do those cross bars serve a purpose?

As in would they aid distribution through spinning the thingy while in place?


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

PPapa said:


> Has anyone experienced with funnels that allow tamping with the funnel still in place?


Yes.

https://www.tidaka.net/de/product.html?q=%2Fde%2Ftrichter%2Fboard-trichter-58-plus.html&info=1259

Beautifully made. Beautiful fit on my portafilter.

As an interesting side note ( and the reason I bought it ) with it fitted my double spout portafilter hooks nicely under the output spout of my Niche allowing my to grind straight into it rather than into the provided steel cup. Saves my time, energy and coffee grounds as all the grind goes into the portafilter.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

HowardSmith said:


> Here's an option... I have one and it works well.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F173651033122


This seems to be disappeared from ebay


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hasi said:


> Do those cross bars serve a purpose?
> 
> As in would they aid distribution through spinning the thingy while in place?


Yes they do, exactly as you describe, I borrowed the idea from here 





and saved an arm and a leg compared to the cost of the item in the video.

My pictures in the post above, bottom link, gives a demo although a video would be better.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm a real beginner, but will happily come back with my thoughts.



Hasi said:


> You better charge your phone mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tohenk2 (Oct 11, 2017)

********** said:


> I have the following 3d printed funnel, https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1611828
> 
> Obviously cannot tamp through, produces a flat level bed with a tap or two depending on the bean's being used, give it a spin, then a spin with an ocd, then tamp job done, sounds a faff but really isn't unless you have a que of 20 or more, , flat and even, can't remember the last spritzer...although that might be an age thing
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=430988


no faff and 20 spritzers in a row - now that might be an age thing


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

********** said:


> can't remember the last spritzer...


Then it's been the one that contained the buzz


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

PPapa said:


> Has anyone experienced with funnels that allow tamping with the funnel still in place?


Yeah i had two at one point, there were more faff than they were worth.

Can't remember which they were , one was metal , one was 3 printed i think


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Yeah i had two at one point, there were more faff than they were worth.
> 
> Can't remember which they were , one was metal , one was 3 printed i think


Fair enough, I was thinking that getting a level tamp would be a difficult task!


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

So, another question.

Has anyone bought the cheapo dosing rings off ebay? If so can you point me in the direction of one that doesn't sit inside the basket?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Obidi said:


> So, another question.
> 
> Has anyone bought the cheapo dosing rings off ebay? If so can you point me in the direction of one that doesn't sit inside the basket?


After a quick browse of the bay, it looks like the sort the was linked to in post #5 are the only ones which don't sit inside.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> After a quick browse of the bay, it looks like the sort the was linked to in post #5 are the only ones which don't sit inside.


Check out this thread I started. Have added a handful of items on there including a new (in stock) link to the IDR.

*** eBay Bargain Espresso Accessories ***

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?share_fid=6813&share_tid=49154&url=https%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D49154&share_type=t


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

Does no one else just use their Aeropress funnel? I bet most of us have at least one kicking around.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

If you dont want to wait that long for the delivery from China for dosing ring, they are sold on amazon as well with or without prime.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

********** said:


> I have the following 3d printed funnel, https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:1611828
> 
> Obviously cannot tamp through, produces a flat level bed with a tap or two depending on the bean's being used, give it a spin, then a spin with an ocd, then tamp job done, sounds a faff but really isn't unless you have a que of 20 or more, , flat and even, can't remember the last spritzer...although that might be an age thing
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?p=430988


Just got a 3D printer thanks so will try this on mine and see how it goes, does it really help to like stir the grind?


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Just to follow up, I ordered the copy of the IDR from amazon. I didnt like it at all, it didn't sit straight on the portafilter and also badly scratched the side. I've sent it straight back, so still looking for one which sits outside the basket........


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

As a few are interested in the funnel I've made a short video of it in action to demonstrate how it operates, was done more slowly than the normal routine, possibly could be done in half the time if that's your thing, to allow you to see whats going on and to try and keep hands etc out of the way. It allows you to throw the grinds into the portafilter without much care and attention, I know against all the rules, several spins and taps, tapping depends on the beans themselves some need barely anything others loads, different beans different fluffiness.

It doesn't actually stir the grinds just levels them, and for ages I would use only this before tamping, then got the OCD which I have found creates a more even smoother pour.

As I've already said I would want to change my routine if I had twenty or thirty thirsty customers queued up all demanding drinks, I thankfully am only concerned with supplying Mrs.*** (priorities) and myself therefore I'm in no rush what so ever.


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

PPapa said:


> Fair enough, I was thinking that getting a level tamp would be a difficult task!


No it's not... not with the one I linked to earlier. It couldn't be simpler.

Some photos.

..









Here you can see the dosing ring on the basket and the tamper fully down to the bottom of the basket.

After an initial tamp I remove the ring with the tamper still in place on the coffee puck and then finish my tamp....easy to get level.










As an aside... I bought this particular height of ring to test a theory that I could dose straight into my portafilter from my Niche with it. It works. The ring hooks under the outlet spout on the Niche and holds it there for hands free grinding.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Obidi said:


> Just to follow up, I ordered the copy of the IDR from amazon. I didnt like it at all, it didn't sit straight on the portafilter and also badly scratched the side. I've sent it straight back, so still looking for one which sits outside the basket........


I bent mine a bit so it is not so tight on the PF. Sounds like you got a bad copy. Mine sits perfectly flat on the PF.

If I was concerned about it scratching I would probably put some felt on the parts that make contact with the PF.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi @joe, do you know which one I should buy, the 58mm or 58 plus. I have a lelit bianca machine.



joe said:


> Yes.
> 
> https://www.tidaka.net/de/product.html?q=%2Fde%2Ftrichter%2Fboard-trichter-58-plus.html&info=1259
> 
> ...


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

I have the following dosing rings.

1. Low OE ring

2.OE Ipanema (taller)

3. Norvin special (tall)

4. Tidaka (tall / plus)

Only the low OE one will fit when using my Compak E10 so thats what I use for that.

For the Niche 2,3 and 4 all allow hands free dosing, although you do need to distribute the grounds due to the nature of the Niche.

For my modified Royal (funnel & timer mods) all work although I prefer the tall type.

1,2 and 3 all leave a small indentation / space around the outside but if you distribute its not an issue.

Only the Tidaka sits outside the basket and allows you to tamp through it although as I use a Levtamp I don't / can't do this. The two I use most are the low OE one and the Norvin but I've only just got the Tidaka so I suspect the Norvin will be in semi retirement now.


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Obidi said:


> Hi @joe, do you know which one I should buy, the 58mm or 58 plus. I have a lelit bianca machine.


I believe the plus is for the VST basket - it fits perfect on mine.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi @Stevebee, thank you. Sorry, I'm new to all this, what do you mean when you say VST basket, I'm just using the portafilter and baskets that came with the Lelit Bianca. Please excuse my ignorance.



Stevebee said:


> I believe the plus is for the VST basket - it fits perfect on mine.


----------



## joe (Nov 13, 2014)

Obidi said:


> Hi @joe, do you know which one I should buy, the 58mm or 58 plus. I have a lelit bianca machine.


I don't know I'm afraid ... I bought a 58+ and it fits my Syncronika baskets perfectly..... and they are just standard e61 baskets I believe.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Obidi said:


> Hi @Stevebee, thank you. Sorry, I'm new to all this, what do you mean when you say VST basket, I'm just using the portafilter and baskets that came with the Lelit Bianca. Please excuse my ignorance.


VST manufacture precision baskets.

If your basket can fit a 58+mm tamper the larger ring should be fine


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Obidi said:


> Hi @Stevebee, thank you. Sorry, I'm new to all this, what do you mean when you say VST basket, I'm just using the portafilter and baskets that came with the Lelit Bianca. Please excuse my ignorance.


It basically has an indentation which sits on the top of the basket when its in the portafilter.

I think I read that the PLus was designed to fit like a glove on the VST. However, when I put it on an IMS basket it fits great as well. Also fits on an unbranded generic basket as well. If I was being ultra ultra observant I'd say the VST maybe fits a wee bit tighter but it makes no difference when using it.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks guys, that clears it up, I need the 58 plus funnel


----------

